# NE TN FT News?



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thanks!

Judy


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Open callbacks to the 3rd:

7
8
10
12
14
23
38
49
51
56


----------



## CRNAret (Oct 3, 2012)

Qualifying results (unofficial)

1 - #6 Nate - Connie Cleveland
2 - # 24 Tara - Mark Chase
3 - #7 Hallie - Rob Johnson
4 - #4 Mash - Sue Westlake
RJ - #18 Ray Ray - David McClendon
JAM #1 Mitzi -Jack Gwaltney


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

Big CONGRATS to Rob Johnson & Hallie for Hallie's 3rd place finish on her Birthday! Hope you took her out for a steak Rob, she earned it!!!!


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

A Big congrats to Mark and Tara way to go ......I know all the work that went into ...it !!!!!!!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Mark and Tara !! Hard work does pay off..!!


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations Mark!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Heard third hand that Congratulations are in order to Kate Simonds on the open WIN with Al Arthur! 

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Chip McEwen, 

Uncle Sigh, carrying the purple heart silks of the Wounded Veterans, was looking good in THE Derby! And heard Shooter took home the Open Third! Seaside's Rogue Warrior was handled to his Open 3rd by Al Arthur. Congratulations!

rita


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

Amateur callbacks to the 4th series:
4,6,8,25,26,27,29,30,31,35,38,45,47


----------



## suereyn (Jun 5, 2010)

Anyone know Open & Amateur placements?


----------



## CRNAret (Oct 3, 2012)

Amateur 
Darlene Houlihan won with Indy and finishes her AFC
Jeff Bandel 2nd with Wyatt - qualifies for NARC
Mark Chase 3rd with Tara - now ineligible for Qualifyings
Memory fails me on 4th and JAMs


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats. Jeff and Wyatt. We'll be cheering for you at the National Am.


----------



## Mountain Duck (Mar 7, 2010)

Big congrats to Mark and Tara!! Way to go buddy! Well deserved! Good weekend for the little choco dog! 

^^^Congrats to you and Hallie in the Q too Rob!


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Am- to finish out what was posted above:
Bill Goldstein and Blue placed 4th. 
RJ 26 Steve Ferguson and Candy
Jams 29- Legend with Alex Washburn and 31 Bubbles with Victor Garcia

Open:
1st 51 Tex Al Arthur
2nd 10 Disco Elizabeth Dixon
3rd 56 Shooter Al Arthur
4th 8 Moon Al Arthur
RJ 14 Lucy Al Arthur
Jams 12, 23, 49

Huge Congratulations to Mark Chase who QAA'd with Tara in the Q and placed 3rd in today's AM!!! Also congratulations to club members Jeff Bandel, Darlene Houlihan, and Rob Johnson for placing this weekend! Such a beautiful weekend in NE Tennessee! Thank you to the judges and participants who helped support our club!
- Trudie Kuka


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

CRNAret said:


> Amateur
> Darlene Houlihan won with Indy and finishes her AFC
> Jeff Bandel 2nd with Wyatt - qualifies for NARC
> Mark Chase 3rd with Tara - now ineligible for Qualifyings
> Memory fails me on 4th and JAMs


Am Results: A bit more detail (unofficial) via text:

Darlene and Indy get 1st for AFC - what a nice dog! I told her how nice looking her girl was before I knew who either was today.

Jeff Bandel and Indy get 2d and qualify for NARC

Hard-working, NE TN Glue and Infrastructure man, Mark Chase and Tara get 3rd.

Waterfowling Historian and general cool dude Dr. Bill Goldstein get 4th with Blue

AM Reserve JAM - 26 Steve Ferguson with Candy

JAMs: 29 Alex Washburn with Legend
31 Victor Garcia with Bubbles


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Huge Thanks to Mark Chase - one of the key gears that keeps the NE TN machine running for giving me the opportunity to share the event at Chad and Paige Baker's gorgeous mountain property. 

As usual, I made a whole bunch of new friends, and also renewed old relationships with my old NAHRA pal Bill Creasy and David Opseth.

Tommy Parrish proved himself to be top-notch as a co-judge, just as the previews indicated. Thanks again to Mark Chase for this pairing. It was enjoyable and educational at the same time.

Open Results from my notes (and congratulations to):

First: Tex with Al Arthur - Kate Simonds owner
Second: Disco with Elizabeth Unger - M. McCool owner
Third: Shooter with Al Arthur - Chip McEwen owner
Fourth Moon with Al Arthur - Clint and Kay Joyner
RJ Lucy - Al Arthur owned by David Witt

JAM's - 12 Tony Kuka - owned by Tony and Trudie Kuka (first ever open entry for Tony....congrats!)
23 Elizabeth Unger with Annie owned by Ken Steele
49 Cooper with Elizabeth Unger owned by C. Beckman

More thanks to: Ralph, Chad and Paige Baker (also Ira, Scooter, Grady, Trav and Wick), Tony and Trudie Kuka, Josh and John Luke Foster, Karen (Tyriesha) McCullah, Jerald Wilkes and Randy Whitaker. _
I know I left folks out, which is why typing these things has risk. My apologies to the rest of you who helped make this safe, enjoyable, and sportsmanlike (for the most part) _ event. 
_
What a great time! You all embody the reason why the Field Trial game is alive and well!

_


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry Trudie, it looks like you and I were typing at the same time. 

One of my judge's gifts is gone. Sorry about that! I enjoyed it and it seems to have disappeared.


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

No worries Chris! It is a pleasure knowing you in person now! We can find you more of that 'gift' from the hills and hollers of NE TN! Lol! Safe travels home and thanks for all you did this weekend.
Trudie


----------



## TonyK (Oct 11, 2007)

Results posted on EE. Thanks to all our volunteers, judges, and contestants for a great trial weekend. We look forward to seeing everyone again in the future!


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm so proud of Mark Chase and Tara for getting QAA'd on Friday then placing 3rd in the Am on Sunday!!
Like others have said there is not a harder worker in the FT game or more dedicated guy to the sport.
Its guys like Mark that keep this game alive! 
Chad


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Chad Baker said:


> I'm so proud of Mark Chase and Tara for getting QAA'd on Friday then placing 3rd in the Am on Sunday!!
> Like others have said there is not a harder worker in the FT game or more dedicated guy to the sport.
> Its guys like Mark that keep this game alive!
> Chad


Yep. And a nice guy to boot.


----------



## Bill Benson (Feb 29, 2008)

Hay. Chad. How about that Bubbles Jamming the Am at 26 months. Looks like Grady and Roxie produced a good one. Congrats to Victor.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all!

Aaron*


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

I would personally like to thank all of our judges for coming and giving up their weekend to judge for us. Tommy Parrish, Chris Atkinson, Randy Whitaker, Jerald Wilkes and Karen McCullah did a wonderful job. I would like to thank all of the contestants who came and ran and hope that everyone had an enjoyable time at the event. I appreciate all of the kind words, but were it not for the hard working club members that we have, none of this would be possible. I am proud of our club and club members and I would like to thank personally thank Chad and Paige Baker for the use of the grounds to have the event. I would like to congratualate Darlene and Indi for getting her AFC title, Jeff Bandel and Wyatt for qualifying for the National Am and Tony Kuka and Tuck for finishing the first Open Tony has ever run. Way to go guys job well done. Hope to see everyone in the Fall.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations in the AM! ....#30 The Sunday Swimmer Jeffrey Bandel Jeffrey Bandel/Lea Wall/Gary Unger .... 2nd , ............  

Oops...just noticed he also qualified for the NARC!! ...guess that calls for Pom Pom's Up!!! 

Judy


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Chris Atkinson said:


> More thanks to: Ralph, Chad and Paige Baker (also Ira, Scooter, Grady, Trav and Wick), Tony and Trudie Kuka, Josh and John Luke Foster, Karen (Tyriesha) McCullah, Jerald Wilkes and Randy Whitaker. _
> I know I left folks out, which is why typing these things has risk. My apologies to the rest of you who helped make this safe, enjoyable, and sportsmanlike (for the most part) _ event.
> _
> What a great time! You all embody the reason why the Field Trial game is alive and well!
> ...


Thanks for the shout out DaShawne! LOL 

Ditto what everyone else has said about this trial...beautiful grounds, gracious hosts and a really great club to judge for and run amuk with! 
It was heartwarming to see a club that is truly FRIENDS and supportive of one another. Everyone worked hard, played hard and rooted for each other hard! It was a great weekend all around. 
My favorite part of the weekend was Mark Chase Qualifying Tara and then getting third in the AM!!!! Couldn't have happened to a better guy and I'm glad I was there to see it all!
If anyone has a chance to go to a NETRC trial, DO IT!!!


----------

